# Serie gesucht



## Lan_Party (7. August 2013)

Hey,
wie der Titel es schon sagt suche ich eine Serie.

Ich glaube Sie lief auf RTL II oder kabeleins.
Es geht um einen Mann der immer die Zeitung von morgen bekommt. Damit versucht er den Leuten zu helfen.
Dann spielen noch eine schwarze blinde Frau mit und ein Freund der immer die Lottozahlen wissen möchte. Eine Katze spiel auch mit. 

Habe die Serie früher gerne geguckt aber den Namen vergessen.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## shelby1989 (7. August 2013)

Allein gegen die Zukunft ?


----------



## Lan_Party (7. August 2013)

shelby1989 schrieb:


> Allein gegen die Zukunft ?



Genau! 

Im Fernsehen läuft sie leider nicht mehr aber es gibt ja genug andere möglichkeiten.


----------



## shelby1989 (7. August 2013)

Ja das stimmt in Youtube Zb sind alle folgen drin 
Allein gegen die Zukunft - S01E01 - Die geheimnisvolle Katze - YouTube


----------



## Lan_Party (7. August 2013)

shelby1989 schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt in Youtube Zb sind alle folgen drin
> Allein gegen die Zukunft - S01E01 - Die geheimnisvolle Katze - YouTube



Vielen Dank! 

Auf Youtube gibt es echt fast alles.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (7. August 2013)

Ha, die Serie war cool.
Die leif aber auf Prosieben das erstem Mal in Deutschland.
Und vorher oder hinterher kam immre eine Serie, wo es um jemanden ging, der immer ganz viel Glück hat, in einer Folge über trägt sich das Glück auf jemand anderen etcpp. Da weiß ich leider den Namen nicht mehr...


----------



## Wiggo (29. August 2013)

Ganz vergessen. War echt eine coole Serie.


----------

